# Older but new EMT working IFT in Dallas, is this bad for my career?  Can I have a career?



## Tunnel Cat (Dec 18, 2016)

Sob story time: I'm a 36 year old whose life slowly fell apart over the last decade (lots of family illness one after the other and me trying to keep them out of the nursing home while going to school and work and... etc).  I got curious about being an EMT while taking care of my family and since my grades collapsed with everything else I have no real prospects (that I'm interested in, anyway) using my degree.  I thought EMT school be a good place to start putting things back together.  Sorry, this entire paragraph has been mostly me needing to justify why I'm just now starting something most people do in their late teens/early 20s.  All the youngsters make me feel a bit apprehensive about it.

I graduated with the top grade in my class, passed the NREMT at 70 questions, and really enjoyed myself all the way.  During rotations it was exciting to work calls that were actual emergencies, and I didn't mind dealing with the majority who just needed some reassurance and a ride to the hospital.  I like to think doing home care for my family helped with that.

At the time I went on the market I couldn't get anything with the 2 major 911 services out here (MedStar only occasionally hires EMTs, AMR requires past 911 experience, most other areas have FD run 911) so I grabbed a job at an IFT company that said it also runs 911 (technically true, but only for one isolated area that they only keep one truck active at a time for).  They have me on a BLS ambulance doing dialysis runs, doctor's appointments, and hospital discharges all day.

I don't hate this work.  Like I said I'm used to dealing with elderly, frail people that just need someone friendly watching over them while they go from A to B.  I still learn something every day.  I also screw up something every day but never the same thing twice and never anything that put the patient in danger.  The hardest part has been keeping track of all the paperwork.

But I'd hate for this to be my whole career.  I'm too old to be running full speed all the time but I do want to handle real emergencies too.  Those do happen sometimes in this service because the nursing homes prefer to call us instead of 911 and downplay the symptoms to our dispatchers, but it's exceedingly rare and mainly reserved for ALS trucks (I did get to run one during FTO ride-outs on an ALS rig, woman in severe respiratory distress).

So I'm asking, am I too old to make something of myself at this?  And do I need to leave IFT ASAP or will I benefit from staying here awhile?  Would it be a bad move to stay here until I move on to medic school?  I was told over and over by medics and EMTs during rotations that people who work as an EMT first do better as medics compared to the ones that go straight to medic school, but will getting that experience in IFT make that null?

Sorry I'm dumping this here, I'm just not comfortable voicing these doubts my coworkers and they're the only people I know that might have any insight.


----------



## Chef (Dec 18, 2016)

Give me a shout. I work 1900-0700 fri-mom for AMR Arlington EMS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2016)

1.  You're not too old. 
2. Go to paramedic school as soon as possible. 
3. Yes, you can make a career out of EMS, although lots of people here will say "no you can't". 

I decided to go back to school and become a paramedic at 38, quit a high paying corporate job and went for it. You can too.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 18, 2016)

I know you must feel beat up when you say 36 years is old....I used to say that too when I was 15. Then I hit 30, then I hit 35 and that number keeps getting pushed. I am amazed at the people I bump into who are 50, 55, 60 and doing work (sometimes better than me and usually smarter than me) at an age when I thought a rocking chair was in my daily calendar.

As cliche as it is, age is a number and is what you make of it. You are not too old. There are plenty of  services which would be glad to have you. As an employer (which I am), I actually like adults who have life experiences and responsibilities. You will bring professionalism to the job on a daily basis, you are less apt to call out or be a no show, and you have a genuine desire to hunker down in one place and try to make it better (loyalty)....all of these things save me money as a business and improve overall image. So you see Sir...you have a LOT to offer to the right place.

Do not get fixated on a place which clearly does not want you or is unwilling to recognize your value. Be prepared to move if needed. But in short, the others are going to give you plenty of advice on current opportunities, I just wanted to weigh in and say WTF??!! Where do you get off calling yourself old and dropping the pity me card?  You got a lot of time to make things better, just need to make a plan and then make it happen. Who cares what is around you (youngsters), only focus on what is in front of you. And as for the IFT runs...yeh you might need to suck it up a year or so more while getting paramedic school under your belt...but that is minimal pain for the life time reward which will come after for you.

And I said "Sir" not knowing your gender...if you are not a Sir, my apologies.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2016)

Where on earth did you get the idea that at 36, you might be too old to start a new career?

Go to paramedic school ASAP, and keep looking for a good job. They are out there. Be willing to relocate.


----------



## Tunnel Cat (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Sorry I dumped all that here, I swear I wasn't looking for pity.  I was feeling the need to justify myself while I asked for some advice.  It's kind of scary starting over again, and even though I'm not technically 'old' I feel like I'm still way behind where most people are at this age.

Is it worth it to go for an Associates or even a Bachelors in Emergency Medicine?  Maybe it's my upbringing but I trust a degree more than a certification.

I actually want to relocate at some point.  I'd like to live somewhere near the ocean and for that ocean to be blue which means leaving Texas.  But with so many other changes I've decided to move slow and get a better idea of what I'm doing first.

PS: Yeah I'm a dude, but you don't have to call me 'Sir.'


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

I went to school with multiple who were doing a career change and some were your age. Families, jobs, etc. Included, you are by no means the first person to do it. You are in a good state to work in from what I hear.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

You're never too old to start new, the gulf coast of Texas has Galveston EMS (health district), yet another reputable EMS service for career-minded folk; just ask, @TransportJockey.

Either way, I vote go for it, maybe it's because we're the same age? Good luck, sir.*

*you totally had that coming.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Dec 18, 2016)

Both of my parents waited till their middle thirties before establishing their careers, both in nursing. They worked in insurance prior to that. So yes, you can start fresh at your age.

I concur with the previous statement regarding medic school asap. While I'm always an advocate for increasing your education early and often, for you its doubly important. You need to begin laying the foundation for advancement with alacrity so that when you wake up one day and know your back is toast or whatever ails you, you have somewhere to go. Sadly, this might be sooner in terms of years of service for you than if you'd gotten your ticket at 18 and were now in your thirties. So i say make hay while the sun is shining.

As for career prospects, I can't speak to that for you as I am unfamiliar with the local nuances that apply to you.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2016)

FWIW, I started CRNA school at 37 and graduated the month before I turned 40. It was a huge investment of time, energy, and money. I couldn't be more glad that I did it.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

I went to EMT school with a 62 year old, so I'd say you're not to old. I would however ditch the dialysis gig as fast as you can, you will get burnt out of that job pretty quick. Like others have said go to paramedic school, make yourself more marketable to ambulance companies, 3rd services, county services, whatever... Luckily you're in Texas which is like the King of EMS as far as good services.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I went to EMT school with a 62 year old, so I'd say you're not to old. I would however ditch the dialysis gig as fast as you can, you will get burnt out of that job pretty quick. Like others have said go to paramedic school, make yourself more marketable to ambulance companies, 3rd services, county services, whatever... Luckily you're in Texas which is like the King of EMS as far as good services.


Texas is like the king of everything....good food, good guns, and good women.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 18, 2016)

I took the EMT course at 66 years old. Been on the job in a rural agency, here in Texas, for a little less than a year. You can do it if you set your mind to it.


----------



## Never2Old (Dec 18, 2016)

After a career in IT, went into EMS. I started as an EMT at 48, just got my Medic at 53, and am going strong at a very busy 911 service! The only regret I have is waiting so long!!!


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

You are still young enough to have a long career. AMR is very big in Texas. You have Greenville county EMS which is AMR and 911. Arlington which is 911 (AMR). Plus a ton of other options. I know the area very well and can tell you that there are tons of opportunity in the surrounding counties of Dallas. You are in a very good spot in the country for EMS. Progressive protocols and good pay.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

Also Medstar just had a hiring round for EMTs and do so every year. There are way better options then inside the metroplex just within a short drive. Also a lot have sign on bonus and if it's a county system they are on the Texas public safety retirement that can be taken to a lot of third county systems so if you want to go work in another county you don't lose it. Just keep an open mind and look around. Go to medic school ASAP as a lot of the county third systems have started or are already duel medic.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 21, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> ...duel medic.



It's gonna be EZ-IOs at dawn!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You're never too old to start new, the gulf coast of Texas has Galveston EMS (health district), yet another reputable EMS service for career-minded folk; just ask, @TransportJockey.
> 
> Either way, I vote go for it, maybe it's because we're the same age? Good luck, sir.*
> 
> *you totally had that coming.


Galveston County,  Harris County,  and Fort bend County all have some good government third service agencies that are great places to make a career out of EMS.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## E tank (Dec 22, 2016)

Ironically, looking 36 and not 19 is  an advantage here. Training folks 20 years older than me became a little humiliating when everyone from the engine company to the ER staff ignored me and paid attention to the guy I was trying to teach.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 22, 2016)

E Tank....that is funny. Back in 94-96 era, I was working part time at an interfacility company who was always short on help (they sucked but it was extra money)....I convinced them to hire my dad who had just retired from the Air Force. It was fun working with pops...I was a paramedic, he was a driver and then the father/son dynamic...anyways, everywhere we went the staff would direct their comments to my dad. Look at him, speak to him...hand him the papers.

I was constantly correcting people and then to throw them for an even bigger loop, I would call him Dad. I never could get used to calling his first name. They were so confused!!!


----------



## E tank (Dec 22, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> E Tank....that is funny. Back in 94-96 era, I was working part time at an interfacility company who was always short on help (they sucked but it was extra money)....I convinced them to hire my dad who had just retired from the Air Force. It was fun working with pops...I was a paramedic, he was a driver and then the father/son dynamic...anyways, everywhere we went the staff would direct their comments to my dad. Look at him, speak to him...hand him the papers.
> 
> I was constantly correcting people and then to throw them for an even bigger loop, I would call him Dad. I never could get used to calling his first name. They were so confused!!!



Hah...to twist it even farther, a medic I worked with from Chicago would call me "dad" every now and then. Midwest deal I guess.


----------



## Tunnel Cat (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey I figure this question isn't worth starting a new thread for: is pre-hospital EMS the same as a 911 service?  Does that mean explicitly NOT an IFT service?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 22, 2016)

Tunnel Cat said:


> Hey I figure this question isn't worth starting a new thread for: is pre-hospital EMS the same as a 911 service?  Does that mean explicitly NOT an IFT service?


"Prehospital EMS" is a blanket term for all ambulance services, though this is often debated as say the IFT company that "taxis" patients to and from dialysis deeming themselves as EMS.

Don't get me wrong, it is very much a necessity not only in the ambulance transport realm, but in sustaining their (the patients) life.

Now, that being said don't get caught up in the "I don't want to do IFT" thought process as some IFT patients are much sicker than someone who may call you to come lights and sirens. 

My service is 60/40 scene (911) to IFT, and oftentimes the IFT patients can be much sicker.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

Tunnel Cat said:


> Hey I figure this question isn't worth starting a new thread for: is pre-hospital EMS the same as a 911 service?  Does that mean explicitly NOT an IFT service?



I have a feeling your talking about the the required 911 experience for AMR Arlington that is always in the job posting for that opening? While the job opening says "1 year of confirmed 911 experience" AMR dose occasionally put new people on 911 Arlington with no 911 experience. They will take into account past life experiences. Apply and the worst they will say is no.


----------



## Chef (Dec 23, 2016)

What Ops guy said.... We have some kids that still have pacifiers!! Just a reminder... I'm a 41 yr old probie...

Depending on your shift AEMS can range from 75-95% 911. At night we might get 1-2 transfers per night.


----------



## Tunnel Cat (Dec 23, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I have a feeling your talking about the the required 911 experience for AMR Arlington that is always in the job posting for that opening?



Close.  I was checking out King County Medic One's requirements.  Applicants have to have 3 years "prehospital" EMS experience.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

Tunnel Cat said:


> I was checking out King County Medic One's requirements.  Applicants have to have 3 years "prehospital" EMS experience.


My guess is they're looking for 3 years of 911 ambulance time. 

You could find some good posts on their service here, and @FLMedic311 is a KCM1 person I believe. When in doubt, you can always ask them directly.

FWIW, KCM1 is hardly like most EMS services as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

3 years of EMS experience, 2 of those years at the same place. Good luck. It's extremely competitive.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> 3 years of EMS experience, 2 of those years at the same place. Good luck. It's extremely competitive.


And apparently equivalent to "hitting the lotto"...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> And apparently equivalent to "hitting the lotto"...


It pays like the lotto!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> It pays like the lotto!



I'll stick to scratch tickets.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> It pays like the lotto!


So I make millions right off the bat, and don't have to work a day in my life from there on out (money management 101 aside )??!

Sign me up! Oh wait I gotta learn how to he a paramedic the _only_ way there is though...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

I was thinking more like a really good scratch ticket...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

It is one of the better paying EMS jobs out there. It is a very well respected job. The education is outstanding. 

I guess if you're selected, it is like winning the lottery.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I guess if you're selected, it is like winning the *EMS *lottery?


I think the pomposity that seems to go along with it is a huge turnoff off for me, but to each their own.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I think the pomposity that seems to go along with it is a huge turnoff off for me, but to each their own.



It's not my cup of mud... but, if you want to live in the PNW and work as a paramedic, that's the place to be.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 23, 2016)

KCM1 is like a mixture of Jones Town and a Beatles Concert.....

Makes the Kern County Cult look like the minor league of cults.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> KCM1 is like a mixture of Jones Town and a Beatles Concert.....
> 
> Makes the Kern County Cult look like the minor league of cults.


Um, ok?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> KCM1 is like a mixture of Jones Town and a Beatles Concert.....
> 
> Makes the Kern County Cult look like the minor league of cults.



On what do you base this observation? Do you have any personal experience In King County...or Kern County?


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> On what do you base this observation? Do you have any personal experience In King County...or Kern County?



I am very familiar with Harvey and his ventures with nothing but respect. Harvey Hall is literally the last of a bread of what a good privately held Ambulance company should be. His model of what EMS is truly eye opening. I'm just surprised he never took over Liberty in Ridgecrest or Symons in Bishop, or Delano. I kinda judge privately held Ambulance companies off of his model.  As far as KCM1 I have a good understanding of their business model. I just disagree with KCM1 trying to reinvent the wheel by making medics go through their own "special" medic program. It makes for less innovative and out of the box thinking for providers in my opinion. I view it as there is the wrong way, the right way, then the KCM1 way.


----------



## Tunnel Cat (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for all these recommendations.

Being a paramedic in the PNW actually does sound pretty good to me, hence reading up on KCM1.  I would be very happy to hear more about it, but it would obviously be awhile before I could even apply

Okay another question: if I was looking for 911 employment beyond Medstar and AMR what's a good way to look up who else is operating in my area?  So far my best has just been to google jobs, but is there somewhere I can see who actually handles EMS and for where?


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

Any third county system. There are a dime a dozen surrounding the DFW area. Parker County, Denton, Ellis, and more.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

Goggle the county then add EMS at the end so for example "xxxxxx county ems."


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

Ellis County is AMR, right?


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Ellis County is AMR, right?


 Yes it is so not that one. Just thought of it cause I saw an opening.


----------



## FLMedic311 (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Sign me up! Oh wait I gotta learn how to he a paramedic the _only_ way there is though...





VentMonkey said:


> I think the pomposity that seems to go along with it is a huge turnoff off for me, but to each their own.





Operations Guy said:


> I am very familiar with Harvey and his ventures with nothing but respect. Harvey Hall is literally the last of a bread of what a good privately held Ambulance company should be. His model of what EMS is truly eye opening. I'm just surprised he never took over Liberty in Ridgecrest or Symons in Bishop, or Delano. I kinda judge privately held Ambulance companies off of his model.  As far as KCM1 I have a good understanding of their business model. I just disagree with KCM1 trying to reinvent the wheel by making medics go through their own "special" medic program. It makes for less innovative and out of the box thinking for providers in my opinion. I view it as there is the wrong way, the right way, then the KCM1 way.



Come on guys really..  If you get hired anywhere, you are going to go through a probationary/training period to assure that you can practice within there scope and expectations.  Also every where you go has "their" way of doing business that you will be expected to up hold, this is not a new concept and is seen everywhere.  I also have yet to meet a paramedic in the Medic One system say that there way is the only way and if anything the one thing the system prides itself on is being able to practice medicine in the way you best deem fit (obviously within a set of guidelines).  I feel like a lot of this stigma is based on rhetoric and or He/She said.  I have no problems with people being critical of our system.  It is far from perfect and it is obviously not without it's flaws, but it is kinda of amazing how much everyone "knows" about KCM1 and they haven't even done something even as simple as a ride along.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

FLMedic311 said:


> Come on guys really..  If you get hired anywhere, you are going to go through a probationary/training period to assure that you can practice within there scope and expectations.  Also every where you go has "their" way of doing business that you will be expected to up hold, this is not a new concept and is seen everywhere.  I also have yet to meet a paramedic in the Medic One system say that there way is the only way and if anything the one thing the system prides itself on is being able to practice medicine in the way you best deem fit (obviously within a set of guidelines).  I feel like a lot of this stigma is based on rhetoric and or He/She said.  I have no problems with people being critical of our system.  It is far from perfect and it is obviously not without it's flaws, but it is kinda of amazing how much everyone "knows" about KCM1 and they haven't even done something even as simple as a ride along.


Yes, really. Look, you seem like a nice enough fella so I will say this. 

Sure, you do make a lot of good points, no I haven't worked in or around their model, nor have others who have "blasphemed" your service, but when you have multiple providers throughout the country having never encountered or interacted directly with this service, and still having a taste of "we're better  than everyone else" even hundreds, or thousands of miles away---to me?---this speaks volumes.

I get the rumor mill, and don't feed into it, and agree I am sure you all have got your ish together far more than many other services, and certainly more than my entire states-worth of EMS systems. With that said, rumors often spiral out of control, but are often spawned from sporadic little truths. I have not seen or heard anything relatively new in terms of "rumors" being spread either, it all seems like the same kind of stuff.

I have met a KCM1 paramedic who unfortunately was very arrogant. They're everywhere though, not just there. Like I mentioned in another post, if I grew up in the PNW I would have probably had a better understanding, and/ or reasons to pursue them, but I personally wouldn't move there for that type of culture. It just isn't my cup of tea. 

Also, you need to understand it comes across as very much an "elitist culture", whether it is or isn't is a huge turn off to many clinicians that would probably otherwise provide excellent care there, which seems far from just "doing it their way". But hey? Clearly they're not hurting for people. That also says something about them and not in a negative light.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm just not a fan of someone like me for example who goes to paramedic school and theoretically gets hired at KCM1 just to go back to their medic school. Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

I know about KCM1 from my time doing research on their model and delivery method. I have had conversations with their operations and they always where condensending when I questioned why they do it that way in a polite information seeking way. I came in with the idea of trying to take a couple things from KCM1 and learn why it works for them and how it could be useful to other agencies. I believe they wouldn't get half the crap if they didn't come of as better then everyone else. It dose not help them one bit.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

Also probationary and training period is different then making Paramedics redo a whole Paramedic program cause you don't think their paramedic program is sufficient. What's so different no indoctrination and kool-aid in other Paramedic programs?


----------



## FLMedic311 (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, really. Look, you seem like a nice enough fella so I will say this.
> 
> Sure, you do make a lot of good points, no I haven't worked in or around their model, nor have others who have "blasphemed" your service, but when you have multiple providers throughout the country having never encountered or interacted directly with this service, and still having a taste of "we're better  than everyone else" even hundreds, or thousands of miles away---to me?---this speaks volumes.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to say I can appreciate your thoughts and perception I understand that is everything.  But when your perception becomes someone else's opinion, and that persons opinion becomes the next..  Well I am sure you get the drift, and for that I would like you and others alike to know that I don't harbor ill will about you, your thoughts or your opinions.  Just in the same token I can't idly sit and read without speaking a opinion of my own.  I know that I can't speak to what this department was 20,10,5, or even 1 year ago for that matter.  What I can say is that what I once heard (Here on EMTLife) what it was, is not what it is.  Being a new poster to these forums and having a clearly bias opinion I understand that others will and should hear me with a grain of salt, but I would like to take this moment to welcome anyone to come and see what we are for themselves.  Please feel free to contact me if your in the area and interested.  Thanks


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

FLMedic311 said:


> I just wanted to say I can appreciate your thoughts and perception I understand that is everything.  But when your perception becomes someone else's opinion, and that persons opinion becomes the next..  Well I am sure you get the drift, and for that I would like you and others alike to know that I don't harbor ill will about you, your thoughts or your opinions.  Just in the same token I can't idly sit and read without speaking a opinion of my own.  I know that I can't speak to what this department was 20,10,5, or even 1 year ago for that matter.  What I can say is that what I once heard (Here on EMTLife) what it was, is not what it is.  Being a new poster to these forums and having a clearly bias opinion I understand that others will and should hear me with a grain of salt, but I would like to take this moment to welcome anyone to come and see what we are for themselves.  Please feel free to contact me if your in the area and interested.  Thanks


Yup, no hard feels at all. To each their own.


----------

